# 4-wheel coaches ?? I'm seraching for ideas



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello,

I'm looking for designs of 4 wheeled us style coaches, passenger cars or combines.

I'll build one or two small cars for passenger service with my 2" scaled Forney, but most cars I could find are with trucks and too large.

*http://www.gerds-modellbahn.de/BCL/Fahrzeuge/Christine/Christine_1.jpg*
_Image exceeds 640 pixel max. width - converted to link. Mod.
_
Regards, Gerd


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Gerd, you may care to have a lool at the Brandbright catalog from over here.  

www.[b]brandbright[/b].co.uk

As you may know, many of the passenger cars here in UK are of the four-wheel type, and kits may offer you the opportunity to bash them into more US-looking models.  Brandbright has a world-wide shipping policy and will deduct the local taxes before shipping to an address outside the EU. 

Just a thort, eh?

Best wishes

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

This one was built by Jackson & Sharp of Wilmington, Delaware in 1871.


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!! Great... 

Bill, that's exactly what I was looking for. Small cars like this are typical on many european railroads, but when ever I looked for passenger cars in America, I found only 8-wheel versions on trucks. 

If any one else has similar photos or even drawings, feel free to post them here. Many thanks. 

I think this 4-wheeler will look great behind my loco. 

Gerd


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Gerd, "Twin Mountain Model Works" designed some very nice little 4-wheel coaches. I have two of them and they look great. Ozark Miniatures has taken over making them: 
http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=777 
http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=778


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By FH&PB on 03/04/2008 9:06 AM
Gerd, "Twin Mountain Model Works" designed some very nice little 4-wheel coaches. I have two of them and they look great. Ozark Miniatures has taken over making them: 
http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=777 

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=778


Sumtimz the link activates, sumtimez it dont

Link activated....Yeah second on looking into those Ozark kits, they look like just what your after


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Gerd, 
That is one beautiful engine. Did you build it from scratch?


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

At one point, the Colorado Eastern  RR ran a single four wheel passenger car  that is believed by some to be  an ex-DR&G  bobber caboose with the cupola removed and a  clerestory added;

1stclass.mylargescale.com/cjwalas/cororado%20eastern.jpg
_image converted to link - exceees 640 pixel max. width - K_

Chris


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

@rkapoaala 

The loco is a redesign of my old live steam 0-4-0 Koppel engine. It's build in 2"-scale, running on 5" tracks. 
Here is the log of the conversion, happend at the end of 2007. 
http://www.gerds-modellbahn.de/BCL/Fahrzeuge/Christine/Bau/131207.htm 

Thanks for the other ideas. The Ozark combine looks to be very long, so I can get troubles on tight curves. But we'll see... 

At first, I'll finish my toolcar and work-caboose in the next weeks. 

Gerd


----------

